# Most unpopular champion in UFC history?



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Looking at the champions the UFC has right now, it seems a good majority of people hates every single one of them (except Shogun).

1. Despite having back to back wins over BJ Penn people aren't showing Frankie Edgar lot of love because they believe him to be boring and he doesn't finish his fights most of the time. 

2. The same thing is happening with GSP. Even though he dominates most of his fighters people have labeled him a boring LnP artist. 

3. Despite Brock Lesnar's achievements in his short MMA career people don't like him because of his pro wrestling background. Like Kimbo Slice, people believe he has not paid his dues and shouldn't be where he is in this sport. Then there was that little speech he gave after his fight with Frank Mir at UFC 100. 

4. Anderson Silva for a time was really getting shit on by people because of his fights with Patrick Cote, Thales Leites, and Damian Maia. The Maia fight didn't earn him some fans and it really made people not want to pay for another Anderson Silva fight. 

So far, Shogun is the only UFC champion I haven't heard too much smack about. I guess I should give it some time. 

Well anyways, looking over all this hate for the top guys in the UFC it made me wonder who people think was the most unpopular champion in UFC history. 

My vote goes to Tim Sylvia! If ever their was a fighter people showed a lot of disdain for its Tim Sylvia. Right after he won the title from Arlovski. If they weren't insulting his fighting style they were making fun of his body. Every so often some sick bastard would continuously bring up an incident that occurred during his fight with Assuerio Silva (If you don't know what happen already then too bad because I'm not going into detail about it). They just hated him and they were not sorry when he left the UFC.


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

Id have to go with Kevin Randleman! I just dont like that guy!


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

One picture sums it all up.... 








No matter who is the Champ, there is always going to be those people who just aren't going to be able to accept it.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Tim Sylvia.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Tito Ortiz


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Tim Sylvia. There are fighters I don't like, but I pretty much respect them all. Tim Sylvia I didn't even respect.

Remember the stories that he slept with his belt and wore it when he went out grocery shopping? Or would find any reason to get into the cage wearing the belt, like after a Matt Hughes win, etc.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Rico (I thought she was dead at the time) Rodriguez


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tim Sylvia... he furthered the notion that this isn't a sport for elite athletes as he was fat and his stand up technique looks like a retarded zombie, people would turn on see he was the champ and then turn off straight away


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

tim silvia hands down, when i first started getting into the ufc/mma, i was so surprised that he was ever a ufc champ, hes fat, his form sucks, hes just not a good fighter.....i really hate the guy


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

got to be big tim 

so glad randy put him in his place


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

When Rashad was champion NO ONE liked him.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

SpoKen said:


> When Rashad was champion NO ONE liked him.


Except you? hehe


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

GSP, Andy, and Brock all have a lot more fans than Shogun. Shogun doesn't get the negative reaction that they do because less people care about him.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

evzbc said:


> Except you? hehe


Me and about... 6 other people roughly.


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Tim Sylvia. There are fighters I don't like, but I pretty much respect them all. Tim Sylvia I didn't even respect.
> 
> Remember the stories that he slept with his belt and wore it when he went out grocery shopping? Or would find any reason to get into the cage wearing the belt, like after a Matt Hughes win, etc.


That pretty much sums up why most people didn't like him, he had a tendancy to act like a douche bag and then to seal the deal he loses so fast to Fedor that the announcer wasn't even out of the cage yet, as if that wasn't enough, he decides to box with Mercer, who only needed to throw one punch to prove the guys an idiot. I couldn't stand Rashad either but atleast he has skills.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Everybody forgot about MATT "THE TERROR" SERRA. He had to have security in Montreal...lolz!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> 3. Despite Brock Lesnar's achievements in his short MMA career people don't like him because of his pro wrestling background. Like Kimbo Slice, people believe he has not paid his dues and shouldn't be where he is in this sport. Then there was that little speech he gave after his fight with Frank Mir at UFC 100.


I don't like Lesnar because I think he is a douche and he was given a title shot absurdly early but comparing him to Kimbo is wrong. Even if you think Lesnar hasn't paid his dues he had some relevant background for MMA (high level wrestling) and was/is an athlete. Kimbo was and is an almost entirely talentless media construct.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Drogo said:


> I don't like Lesnar because I think he is a douche and he was given a title shot absurdly early but comparing him to *Kimbo is wrong*. Even if you think Lesnar hasn't paid his dues he had some relevant background for MMA (high level wrestling) and was/is an athlete. Kimbo was and is an almost entirely talentless media construct.


Why is it wrong? Both men made a name for themselves outside the sphere of MMA. High level MMA organizations brought them in, despite little to no MMA experience, with the sole intention of drawing the fans and making big money. Both got the main event spot and made a shitload of money despite not being accomplished MMA fighters. When I say a shit load I mean they made more money then anyone who was in MMA for years. 

Granted, Brock had more wreslting experience before he came into MMA and in the end he was a lot more successful then Kimbo Slice. But the only reason he was brought in the UFC in the first place, despite having a 1-0 record, was to be a marketing tool to reign in the WWE fans.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Brock for so many reasons it's unbelievable. Thank God his days of being a champ are shortly numbered.

I was never a Penn fan and was happy to see him lose to Edgar. Next Brock and I will be a very happy man.


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

MILFHunter947 said:


> tim silvia hands down, when i first started getting into the ufc/mma, i was so surprised that he was ever a ufc champ, hes fat, his form sucks, hes just not a good fighter.....i really hate the guy


I hope you mean you hate him as a fighter, because if you hate him as a person for his skill and aesthetics, something's wrong with you.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Forrest


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd have to say in order:

-Tito Ortiz
The first real heel in MMA. The UFC's Terrell Owens.

-Tim Sylvia
Boring, fat, lazy, immature. Bad representation of MMA.

-Matt Hughes
A great fighter, but his attitude, ego and conservative background brought him arguably more unpopularity than Tito and Tim.

-Rashad Evans
A cocky thug until his humbling at the hands of Machida, but most people just find him a very boring fighter.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Tim Sylvia. There are fighters I don't like, but I pretty much respect them all. Tim Sylvia I didn't even respect.
> 
> Remember the stories that he slept with his belt and wore it when he went out grocery shopping? Or would find any reason to get into the cage wearing the belt, like after a Matt Hughes win, etc.


he even wore the belt when he banged chicks, i dont think i was more happy to see someone lose than when randy beat the ever loving christ out of timmeeh


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Matt Serra


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

KEYZER-SOZE said:


> *he even wore the belt when he banged chicks*, i dont think i was more happy to see someone lose than when randy beat the ever loving christ out of timmeeh


I wouldn't be surprised if most (if not all) UFC fighters who became champion did that!:wink03:

Anyways, I'm surprised nobody mentioned Matt Hughes. He's one of those people that came across as arrogant and self-centered.

Edit: Oh, someone did mention met Hughes. Never mind!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Ari said:


> I'd have to say in order:
> 
> -Tito Ortiz
> The first real heel in MMA. The UFC's Terrell Owens.
> ...


A cocky thug?! That couldn't be further from the truth. Cocky? Nah, confident. Thug? Nah, he never did anything thuggish. And before his first title defense he was coming off 2 exciting HL T/KOs so he was far from boring back then.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

It's more fun to try and rank them from least popular to most popular

Least Popular 
Rico Rodriguez :angry07:
Josh Barnett :angry07:
Tim Sylvia :shame02:
Tito Ortiz :shame01:
Kevin Randleman :angry01:
Carlos Newton :angry01:
Sean Sherk :angry01:
Frank Mir :angry01:
David Menne :bored04:
Maurice Smith :bored04:
Murilo Bustamante :bored04:
Jens Pulver :boo01:
Matt Hughes :boo01:
Rashad Evans :boo01:
Mark Coleman :boo01:
Anderson Silva :dunno:
Matt Serra :dunno:
B.J. Penn :dunno:
Frank Shamrock :dunno:
Brock Lesnar :dunno:
Lyoto Machida :dunno:
Vitor Belfort :thumbsup:
Shane Carwin :thumbsup:
Frankie Edgar :thumbsup:
Evan Tanner :thumb02:
Quinton Jackson :thumb02:
Pat Miletich :thumb02:
Chuck Liddell :thumb03:
Rich Franklin :thumb03:
Forrest Griffin :thumb03:
Muricio "Shogun" Rua raise01:
Georges St. Pierre raise01:
Bas Rutten raise01:
Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira raise01:
Randy Couture raise01:
Most Popular


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

amoosenamedhank said:


> One picture sums it all up....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: :thumb02:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

It's gotta be Tim Sylvia. There was so much loathing for that guy when he was the champ that it was just painful. We're indifferent vote to him now, which isn't true for, say, Ricco Rodriguez or Josh Barnett, but when he was the champ, he got more hate than anyone else.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Pat Miletich. 

I bet alot of people here didnt even know he was a champion let alone that he defended it 4 times. I know theres other less popular champions than him like Newton, Dave Menne, Randleman who never defended there titles succesfully. But Miltech was a 4 time defending champion and still he doesnt get any recognition, i find it baffling.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

ill go with Machida after the 1st Shogun fight.

Most of the MMA community saw him as a paper champion and alot of ppl hated on him for it.


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

Popularity is all relative. Lesnar and GSP may get a lot of hate here, but they are the 2 biggest drawing UFC fighters out there. I think the worst thing for a UFC fighter is for fans to be indifferent.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> A cocky thug?! That couldn't be further from the truth. Cocky? Nah, confident. Thug? Nah, he never did anything thuggish. And before his first title defense he was coming off 2 exciting HL T/KOs so he was far from boring back then.


[Edited]


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Ari said:


> Are you that ******* stupid?
> 
> Touching his genetals and then blowing a kiss to Forrest is confident and not cocky? Calling out Rampage the way he did after his fight with Jardine? Boasting how he was going to knock out Machida? Showboating on TUF?
> 
> I'll admit he's gotten alot better after getting some humble sauce from Machida and I really don't have an issue with him but you're truly ignorant if you call Rashad's previous behavior 'confident'. That's just sad on sooo many levels.


Please keep the discussion civil.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> Please keep the discussion civil.


[Edited]


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Just refrain from insulting anyone else, either members or staff.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> Just refrain from insulting anyone else, either members or staff.


[Edited]


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Ari said:


> But he's allowed to insult me through the rep system because his nuthugging self can't take it when people diss Rashad or any other black fighter?
> 
> EDIT: I truly do apologize but when people are that ignorant, stupid and biased it really bothers me.


There are a lot of times wherein posters need to agree to disagree. It's better if you just don't talk to each other if that's what happens. 

Please return to the topic at hand.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Fine by me.

[Edited]


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

endersshadow said:


> I hope you mean you hate him as a fighter, because if you hate him as a person for his skill and aesthetics, something's wrong with you.


yes as a fighter, i dont let fighting mix in with personality.

ive seen vids of him talking he seems like a chill guy, but as a fighter i just cant stand him


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rashad sucks!!! Gahaha...


Lets see how many negs i get. 

That will tell me how unpopular Rashad is. :thumb02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh I didn't neg rep you if that's why your so mad at me lol. No I don't nuthug every black fighter. I think I said it earlier in a post that I liked Rashad and Luke Cummo on TUF because I identified with the regular black guy and the nerd. It's not a racial thing, just who I identify with.

Btw, insults on this forum get you nowhere good, this isn't Sherdog.

It's all water under the bridge though. You can have any opinion of me as you want, just refrain from insulting.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Rashad sucks!!! Gahaha...
> 
> 
> Lets see how many negs i get.
> ...


Actually, that would tell you how popular he is. :thumb02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

gotta be tim sylvia. no one ever cared or liked this guy. not even his teammates. and he was champ on and off for a long time. this guy sucks not just because he's fat, ugly, weird looking and fights like a walrus.. but he has no game.. i was this date show with tim on it.. a drunk whore was who they set him up with.. he couldnt do anything.. the guy sucks and fails in every way imaginable.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rauno™;1258429 said:


> Actually, that would tell you how popular he is. :thumb02:


Uhhh.. :confused02: 

If alot of people neg me.. that will tell me that he is popular.

If NOT alot of people neg me.. that will tell me how UnPopular he is.

AND.. to point out why i said Unpopular. Its because i think the general consensus is that Rashad is hated. So to me its more likely that he is Unpopular rather then Popular. Now if there is something wrong GRAMMAR wise with me saying Unpopular instead of Popular in that certain context, well i would like to know why. lol


----------



## bowesy2006 (Feb 4, 2007)

has to be big tim for me lol


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

xeberus said:


> gotta be tim sylvia. no one ever cared or liked this guy. not even his teammates. and he was champ on and off for a long time. this guy sucks not just because he's fat, ugly, weird looking and fights like a walrus.. but he has no game.. i was this date show with tim on it.. a drunk whore was who they set him up with.. he couldnt do anything.. the guy sucks and fails in every way imaginable.


I cared about him in the sense that for fights like the one against monson I found enjoyment in the fact that hundreds of thousands of people were losing their minds and raging while it was going on.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Ari said:


> I'd have to say in order:
> 
> -Tito Ortiz
> The first real heel in MMA. The UFC's Terrell Owens.
> ...


quite untrue accually.... Matt was (and kinda still is) a huge draw for a while, esspecially when he was beating anyone and everyone they put infront of him. it wasnt till after season 4 of TUF when he kinda started a fight between Serra and Laimont and then his next stint on TUF that people started talking shit about him. Even now Matt still gets alot of love from the crowds, just not as much here on the forums.

But yeah Tim Sylvia for sure, i remember one of they weigh in, and he got kinda a cheer, and he looked at Rogan and said "are they cheering for me?" and rogan even laughed.


P.S. i dont like Rashad either =D


----------



## fan4life (Oct 4, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> quite untrue accually.... Matt was (and kinda still is) a huge draw for a while, esspecially when he was beating anyone and everyone they put infront of him. it wasnt till after season 4 of TUF when he kinda started a fight between Serra and Laimont and then his next stint on TUF that people started talking shit about him. Even now Matt still gets alot of love from the crowds, just not as much here on the forums.
> 
> But yeah Tim Sylvia for sure, i remember one of they weigh in, and he got kinda a cheer, and he looked at Rogan and said "are they cheering for me?" and rogan even laughed.
> 
> ...


Well I don't think it was the forums heard booing him at the HOF induction


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

americanfighter said:


> got to be big tim
> 
> so glad randy put him in his place


Yeah that punch is the UFC's Rocky stair climb to the statue ...LOL he took it too him


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> Why is it wrong? Both men made a name for themselves outside the sphere of MMA. High level MMA organizations brought them in, despite little to no MMA experience, with the sole intention of drawing the fans and making big money. Both got the main event spot and made a shitload of money despite not being accomplished MMA fighters. When I say a shit load I mean they made more money then anyone who was in MMA for years.


Brock could have made it to the UFC without being famous. He had significant relevant experience and was an athlete. He almost certainly would have ended up competing in MMA without any WWE experience as so many other college wrestlers have. Kimbo wouldn't have gotten within 10 miles of a significant MMA promotion because of his lack of talent. He got his fights solely on manufactured Youtube fame. Brock did not. He wouldn't have jumped straight to the UFC without his WWE fame, he wouldn't have gotten the absurd title shot but he would have ended up in the UFC sooner or later.


----------



## Raslin Coach (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm going with Tim. Since he is in the most popular division throughout fight history and the most hated fighter in that division, it's got to be him.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

fan4life said:


> Well I don't think it was the forums heard booing him at the HOF induction


That's exactly what I was about to say. Minus the Bible incident with Danzig, I actually like Hughes. He's fun to watch fight, and doesn't seem like a bad guy but honestly I can see why some people don't like him. He reminds me of a cocky varsity football captain.

Oh, and I remember reading on ESPN a while back that Hughes was the most unanimously disliked fighter by other fighters or something like that. I think he had over half the votes.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

fan4life said:


> Well I don't think it was the forums heard booing him at the HOF induction















yeah..... thats a whole tone of boos...... MAN DO THEY HATE HIM!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRR

yes that was sarcasm


----------



## Raslin Coach (Jun 23, 2008)

I think people love to hate Hughes in a good way though. He is probably like Matt Serra said, "a dick" but he is a great fighter, looks the part of a athlete/fighter, and puts on a good show. For Sylvia, he does not have "the look" of an athlete fighter, boring to watch and annoying personality wise. Nobody really has a problem with Hughes being in the cage but most could have done without Sylvia ever fighting


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> Me and about... 6 other people roughly.


7, I liked him too :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well so far i have 1 positive Rep for my Rashad comment. It seems to me no one cares about Rashad...


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Well so far i have 1 positive Rep for my Rashad comment. It seems to me no one cares about Rashad...


Thats because you do a bad job being a troll.


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

Depends on what unpopular means? As in character or fighting style.

Character wise I would have to go with Matt Serra.... even though I love the guy a majority of people dont

Fighting style wise im going to go with GSP. He does have a large fanbase but everyone else usually finds him boring and dull as of late.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Timmeh!!!!! everytime i look at that guy all i see is a walking, pasty sewage tank.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rusko said:


> Thats because you do a bad job being a troll.


Ehh... well if i said "Machida sucks gahahaha" i guarantee id be 2-3 negs deep by now.

This is the ultimate test of popularity. So far im 1pos 1neg.

ALSO whoever negged me.! I dont want a neg that bad... this is just a test to see who actually cares about Rashad. Iv gotten NEGS for comments that i could not understand as to why im getting negged. So saying Rashad sucks... should be enough to get those weirdo fanboys out of hiding.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

sylvia.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Ehh... well if i said "Machida sucks gahahaha" i guarantee id be 2-3 negs deep by now.
> 
> This is the ultimate test of popularity. So far im 1pos 1neg.
> 
> ALSO whoever negged me.! I dont want a neg that bad... this is just a test to see who actually cares about Rashad. Iv gotten NEGS for comments that i could not understand as to why im getting negged. So saying Rashad sucks... should be enough to get those weirdo fanboys out of hiding.


i love suga rashad, even when he was champ, me and 7 other people probably, i hated machida as champ mainly because of his "ill wait to you make a forced big punch then hit you" style, he avoided that at 113 and he went out cold but at least he wasnt bitching it


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i love suga rashad, even when he was champ, me and 7 other people probably, i hated machida as champ mainly because of his "ill wait to you make a forced big punch then hit you" style, he avoided that at 113 and he went out cold but at least he wasnt bitching it


It's a long learning process! But I am sure you will get it someday.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

What defines unpopular?

If its the amount of people that dislike you, i'd say Matt Hughes and Tito are up there.

If its who people dont give a sh!t about, i'd have to say Ricco Rodriguez and Dave Menne would be near the top of the list. Most (maybe excluding Bustamante) other champions have been names that even casual MMA fans _*might*_ have heard of. But noone really cares about these two anymore.

If its lack of interest for PPV - well, i think Edgar is going to be one of the least marketable champs, and even if Maynard beats Edgar, i cant see Maynard being much of a draw either.


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

Tim Sylvia for sure. Although for me, its Brock.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I think the sheer number of people desperate for Carwin, Mir and others to defeat Lesnar imply Brock was the most hated.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> It's a long learning process! But I am sure you will get it someday.


ugh what do i expect from a machida fan, keep praying that he will beat shogun for the title one day


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

I dont think you can count Tito as a hated champ. Everyone loved him until the Liddell fights. Up to that point he was beating everyone.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Dakota? said:


> I dont think you can count Tito as a hated champ. Everyone loved him until the Liddell fights. Up to that point he was beating everyone.


Yeah, including--

Elvis Sinosic (Can)
Evan Tanner (Middleweight)
Patrick Cote (Middleweight, had little time to prepare)
Matyushenko (Injured, fought on short notice)
Shamrock (Way past his prime)

The only guys I give him even marginal credit for beating are Wanderlei, and maybe Vitor.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ugh what do i expect from a machida fan, keep praying that he will beat shogun for the title one day


He already did dude!

The entire Philosophy of fighting is trying to hit somebody and not getting hit! 

You just don't realize how amazing it is what Lyoto does in the cage. Like probably 90% of the MMA community before he won the belt and 60% after it. The thing you call running away, is the highest degree of Fighting!

It's a thing of beauty 90% of the fighters never accomplish in there entire fighting career.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Matt Serra


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> He already did dude!
> 
> The entire Philosophy of fighting is trying to hit somebody and not getting hit!
> 
> ...


sounds like machida is frank edgars best friend then


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I agree with the OP, it's Tim Sylvia. Even when he was on a tear people hated him, not because he was a bad or boring fighter, they called him smelly and hairy and ugly and fat and plodding and gross.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> He already did dude!
> 
> The entire Philosophy of fighting is trying to hit somebody and not getting hit!
> 
> ...


Highest degree of his style of fighting. Not every style would even attempt or endorse his particular game plan. Keep in mind philosophies of different styles when you make comments like this. These comments are what turn off alot of mma fans who might otherwise be indifferent to Machida.

As for the most hated I'd have to say Brock. I have never encountered the pure and utter hatred towards a champion as I have with him. And it's mostly for stupid reasons. 

1) *He was a pro wrestler.* Who here would not have taken a multi million dollar contract coming directly out of college?

2) *He didn't earn his shots.* Not his fault. If you were a fighter and they offered you a title fight you'd take it right? That's the point after all.

3) *His after 100 speech* This one just never bothered me. He had just headlined the biggest event in mma history while destroying the man who had done nothing but talked shit about him for a year. He was a little emotional but I could see why people were upset.

Too bad for his haters though that he's going to be around a while.


----------



## ukraineham (Jan 26, 2010)

if you define least popular by who has the fewest fans, it's probably dave menne, since most people have no idea who he is.

if it's defined by the most haters, brock.

if it's defined by who has the highest % of haters, timmeh.


----------

